# Not a bad way to start the day



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Wanted to share a pic I took a few days ago. Not as many fish as I wanted to put in the boat, but any day on the water with good friends is a great day.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Couldn't agree more and thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

that's in NB?


----------

